# Big Boy



## Wolf (Aug 27, 2019)

The Union Pacific Big Boy 4-8-8-4 made a trip through Utah this week. This a a couple of photos taken on Tuesday 10-2 in North Salt Lake [/ATTACH]


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Very nice photos Wolf. I noticed that you live in Draper. I live in Riverton and model N and American Flyers


----------

